# I remember why I like my 5100



## Tim Carroll (May 30, 2012)

Been doing the storm cleanup thing for the last few days. We were hit with high winds last Thursday afternoon and there were many trees down in the nieghborhood. When you are out in the woods cutting firwood there is not nearly as much limbing to do as with the trees that grow in peoples yards. I am glad that I am not limbing it all with the 7300. I was thinking that maybe I did not need the 5100 anymore but after tackling a couple of these overgrown shrubs it will make you think twice about not having a good limbing saw for storm cleanup. One oak at my neighbors house was 85' across the top but only 40' tall. I am working on the last one at my elderly nieghbors house now. I did not get a picture of the 85' wide one because it landed on sombodys truck and we needed to cut it off quickly but here is a shot of the one I am working on now. There is much more brush that you can not see in the picture on top of the deck and against the garage. It is hard to tell from the picture but the tree is about 65' tall and 24" at the base. Don't wory there is plenty for the 7300 to do so it won't feel neglected.


----------



## Tim Carroll (May 30, 2012)

Here is a picture of what I did tonight. When I started you could not even tell there was a house behind the tree.


View attachment 239915


----------



## MCW (May 31, 2012)

Good stuff and like you I am a massive 5100-S fan. The biggest mistake I ever made was selling my 5100-S and keeping my near new Stihl MS261. I've sold that since as well.
I've sold a number of saws over the years and the only one I regret selling is that little Dolmar.
They are a very capable saw and have fun with the cleanup


----------



## Termite (May 31, 2012)

I have kept my 5100 while letting go (2) 261's and a 262xp. I have two 50cc saws. I am not getting rid of my little 3800 Redmaxs. Very useful saws.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

A good 50cc saw is of course well suited for such use - but it really should be a 346xp! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## D&B Mack (May 31, 2012)

50cc saws are great for cleanup work. Nice to have a light weight saw when navigating through it all. Be careful out there, and have fun!


----------



## Tim Carroll (May 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> A good 50cc saw is of course well suited for such use - but it really should be a 346xp! :biggrinbounce2:



I guess I could have known you would show up to sing the praises of the 346xp. Oh well I guess I was too busy having fun to notice how inferior it balances sideways and takes .2 seconds longer to rev up. Oh well I guess 5100 owners can accept that other people can choose a different saw, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

The 346 is definitely a great saw but the 5100 is actually a better firewood saw for *my* uses.
I won't be selling either of them anytime soon!


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> I guess I could have known you would show up to sing the praises of the 346xp. Oh well I guess I was too busy having fun to notice how inferior it balances sideways and takes .2 seconds longer to rev up. Oh well I guess 5100 owners can accept that other people can choose a different saw, different strokes for different folks.



 Well, I still have my 5100S because it was Witchys saw, but I don't use it much, and never "in the woods" any more. I only use it in the yard for bucking logs for firewood - as the handling qualities of the saw matters less when doing that.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I still have my 5100S because it was Witchys saw, but I don't use it much, and never "in the woods" any more. I only use it in the yard for bucking logs for firewood - as the handling qualities of the saw matters less when doing that.




You'll get no arguement from me on the handling of the 346, they are great.
Just as you'll get no arguement that the 5100 is generally a better bucking and felling saw.


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You'll get no arguement from me on the handling of the 346, they are great.
> Just as you'll get no arguement that the 5100 is generally a better bucking and felling saw.
> 
> 
> Mike



I don't agree that the 5100S is better for anything, but the difference isn't worth speaking of when it is about felling and bucking. :msp_smile:


----------



## Termite (May 31, 2012)

Sawroll, I guess I am just an unsophisticated wood cutter. All these little nuances I just seem to miss all together. I pick up my Jonsered and don't even notice the handle angle.
I have also notice you like short bars. I don't really have a point here just rambling.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Termite said:


> Sawroll, I guess I am just an unsophisticated wood cutter. All these little nuances I just seem to miss all together. I pick up my Jonsered and don't even notice the handle angle.
> I have also notice you like short bars. I don't really have a point here just rambling.



Bar lengths should be fit to the conditions and wood, as should the size of saw - it shouldn't really be about "like". Imo, you most often need a larger saw as well, when you need a much longer bar.

Btw, the bars I mostly use are considered as *long* bars here, not short.......


----------



## MCW (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> I guess I could have known you would show up to sing the praises of the 346xp. Oh well I guess I was too busy having fun to notice how inferior it *balances sideways *and takes .2 seconds longer to rev up. Oh well I guess 5100 owners can accept that other people can choose a different saw, different strokes for different folks.



This is the only benefit of sideways balance I've seen 







That's why the clutch cover has had the crap scratched out of it 

The little Huskys are certainly a good saw but no flies on the 5100-S thats for sure. I'll take the inboard clutch anyday...


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 1, 2012)

Does Husqvarna offer a kickstand kit for the 346XP? I might need one for mine before the clutch cover gets too scuffed-up :msp_ohmy:  .


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Does Husqvarna offer a kickstand kit for the 346XP? I might need one for mine before the clutch cover gets too scuffed-up :msp_ohmy:  .



Ouch, big issue! :msp_w00t:

...but they actually do, if you use your imagination! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tallguys (Jun 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> *Ouch, big issue!* :msp_w00t:
> 
> ...but they actually do, if you use your imagination! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




I agree, its not much of an issue... just like the alleged quarter second longer spool up time on the Dolmar... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

tallguys said:


> I agree, its not much of an issue... just like the alleged quarter second longer spool up time on the Dolmar... :msp_biggrin:



I will not try to quantify that spool up difference, but it is very notisable when I am out in the woods limbing, and adds to the clumsier handling of the Dolmar. It is enough difference that the Dolmar stays in the yard. 
If you have a different opinion, that's fine with me, no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## tallguys (Jun 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I will not try to quantify that spool up difference, but it is very notisable when I am out in the woods limbing, and adds to the clumsier handling of the Dolmar. It is enough difference that the Dolmar stays in the yard.
> *If you have a different opinion, that's fine with me, no problem! * :biggrin:




Maybe its just me, but for what its worth I don't see the speed making a saw "clumsier".

But do I agree with your take on differences of opinion. Cheers!


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a *1*-346XPNE and *4*-5100's and *1*-510/5100 conversion. Does that tell you anything.:hmm3grin2orange:
Shep


----------



## ancy (Jun 1, 2012)

*One hell of a saw!*

They do a fine job felling, limbing, and bucking, even "in the woods"! 












View attachment 240044
View attachment 240045


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 1, 2012)

Just the fact that these two are often compared to each other proves that they are the top tier of 50cc saws.

5100/346 apples/apples (I like my apples red )


----------



## Vibes (Jun 1, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Just the fact that these two are often compared to each other proves that they are the top tier of 50cc saws.
> 
> 5100/346 apples/apples (I like my apples red )



Me too. Thats why main saws are a 2153, and a 2150. LOL!!!

Kidding asside, until I found this site, I cut all my firewood with 2 50cc saws. And even to this day, I don/t even consider a 50cc as a limber, when I have my little Ryobi and its Yellow Max Craftsman sister around. I've also added a screaming 40cc John Deere/ Efco for that task. They may take a little longer in each cut, but at the end of the day my shoulders and elbows thank me.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 1, 2012)

I did not want this to be a 5100 vs 346 thread. In my mind this issue has been beat to death. I am willing to conceede that the 346 is a fine saw and leave it at that. I wish others could do vise versa. At the end of the day my saws just have to work for me. Not everyone has to agree with me and I don't care how the 346xp compares, it was not an option at the time I bought my 5100 since they were $150 more and no dealer in town at that time that carried them. If you love your 346xp and you need to let everyone know that it is the best saw or your world will not make sense to you anymore that is fine, just don't expect me to care. Good luck and happy cutting.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

It will always be a 5100 vs 346 issue because as sachsmo said, those two are THE "creme de la creme" of 50cc saws.


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> It will always be a 5100 vs 346 issue because as sachsmo said, those two are THE "creme de la creme" of 50cc saws.
> 
> 
> Mike



The 550xp has replaced the 346xp here btw, but I am not rushing out to buy one....:smile2:

I will quit posting about the 346 here, and leave the Dolmar fans alone! I originally just meant to make my first rather innocent post, but "things" happened........ :biggrin:


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> I did not want this to be a 5100 vs 346 thread. In my mind this issue has been beat to death. I am willing to conceede that the 346 is a fine saw and leave it at that. I wish others could do vise versa. At the end of the day my saws just have to work for me. Not everyone has to agree with me and I don't care how the 346xp compares, it was not an option at the time I bought my 5100 since they were $150 more and no dealer in town at that time that carried them. If you love your 346xp and you need to let everyone know that it is the best saw or your world will not make sense to you anymore that is fine, just don't expect me to care. Good luck and happy cutting.



I would love to have a 5100. I did not consider one when I was looking at 50cc saws because there is no Dolmar dealer in the area. After buying my Dolkita 7901, I realized what good saws that Dolmar makes and that dealer support for them does not matter as much as I thought. I know that Saw troll doesn't like the inboard clutch, but I do. It is so much easier to install a chain and sprocket swaps are a piece of cake. As a matter of fact, I need to look on ebay for a 5100 right now...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 550xp has replaced the 346xp here btw, but I am not rushing out to buy one....:smile2:
> 
> I will quit posting about the 346 here, and leave the Dolmar fans alone! I originally just meant to make my first rather innocent post, but "things" happened........ :biggrin:





I've not had a 550XP in my hands but from what I've seen from the others in that line I won't be interested in one.
I don't like going backwards.


Mike


----------



## tallguys (Jun 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I will quit posting about the 346 here, and leave the Dolmar fans alone! I originally just meant to make my first rather innocent post, but "things" happened........ :biggrin:




Thats cute, "innocent"... we both know that you came here to stir the pot, not that there is anything wrong with that. :msp_wink:

Just that you can't go crying wolf afterwards...


----------



## tallguys (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I've not had a 550XP in my hands but... I won't be interested in one.
> I don't like going backwards.



Really? Just curious as to why? I was thinking that if any Husky was ever to tempt me it would be one of those new 550xp or 560xp models.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Really? Just curious as to why? I was thinking that if any Husky was ever to tempt me it would be one of those new 550xp or 560xp models.




Just don't think they have the agility of the 346 OR the 5100.
I think every generation of saws should get lighter, stronger and more agile. 
If you can't improve on what you have, why change?
Of course I know all about the E.P.A. restrictions and I know that we knuckle under to the government instead of saying "Hell no I'm not gonna buy that junk" and forcing their hands but I personally just am not gonna go along with that crap!


Mike


----------



## milkman (Jun 1, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> I have a *1*-346XPNE and *4*-5100's and *1*-510/5100 conversion. Does that tell you anything.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Shep



SOMEBODY'S GOT TO SAY IT. Tells me you got one good saw...:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy: 

I'd like to have a 5100S to go with my other two 50CC saws, couldn't get much wood cut trying to decide which one to use.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> *Just don't think they have the agility of the 346 OR the 5100.*I Mike



That is obviously not true, according to those that have used one. This is something totally different from the MS261 - Husky has managed to make the lastest models *lighter* than what they replace, not heavier and bulkier, and stronger as well. The difference just isn't as large in the 50cc class, as in the 60cc class.

The only reason I don't buy a 550xp (yet??) is that I already have four good 50cc saws. :msp_wink:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

As I said I haven't had one in my hands, but I'm not impressed with the degree of advancement with the new XP models I've ran.
They are some of the smoothest saws I've ever had in my hands, but it will take a LOT more than that to convince my old Irish azz to come up off of the $$$$ difference between what I have now and the new saws.

ESPECIALLY after Andre did his magic on the ones I have now!!!!!


Mike


----------



## sunfish (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I've not had a 550XP in my hands but from what I've seen from the others in that line I won't be interested in one.
> I don't like going backwards.
> 
> 
> Mike



Guess you're talkin about the 562xp? I don't agree at all... As much as I like the 357xp, Husky did improve it and no step backwards! Would have been even better if we here in the US would have got the 560xp. BTW, I am very impressed with the 562. But it is goin to tough to top the 346xp :msp_smile:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Not that I care but you have to just love the way these threads stay on topic.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> Not that I care but you have to just love the way these threads stay on topic.:hmm3grin2orange:



So,


How do you like your 5100???


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> Not that I care but you have to just love the way these threads stay on topic.:hmm3grin2orange:



They don't, simple as that - but notise what *I didn't* mention in my last post. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ancy (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> Not that I care but you have to just love the way these threads stay on topic.:hmm3grin2orange:



If we are getting off coarse then lets talk about the awesomeness of the 7901 over the 372xp and the MS460!











View attachment 240105
View attachment 240106


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> If we are getting off coarse then* lets talk about the awesomeness of the 7901 over the 372xp* and the MS460!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You want to be REALLY careful saying that around MY 372XP!!!

Just sayin'......LOL


Mike


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I've not had a 550XP in my hands but from what I've seen from the others in that line I won't be interested in one.
> I don't like going backwards.
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike I have been talking with guys that have been using the 550xp for awhile now. Here is ones feedback to me.

Question: So when the 550xp is working for you. What is your opinions of the 550xp versus the 346xp 50cc version? Say in the cut bucking, limbing etc. 

Are you using 325 or 3/8? I know over here the 50cc 346 loves the 3/8 in my world.[/QUOTE]

Owner: My 550 is still on 325 and runs a 13" bar. Seems to hold power in the cut better than a 346, makes power from lower down and the throttle response seems so much quicker when snedding than any older type saws.

It seems to handle better than a 346 too - while it's not actually much lighter, it feels like it is and is very very flickable.

the 346 in comparison feels very dated now.

Can't comment on longevity as yet but mine's doing OK so far.


Here was some times of 5105 with 5100 muffler, 346xp 50cc, 5000 plus, all using same 3/8 chain.

12" hardwoods 1 cut times.


stock husky 346xp 50cc, 325 7T 10.0 10.4, 3/8 7T 5.63 5.62

stock dolmar 5105 with 5100 muffler, 3/8 7T 5.59 5.50

stock partner 5000 , 3/8 7T 5.47 5.84

stock 357xp, 3/8 7T 4.29 4.34


----------



## benp (Jun 1, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> I have a *1*-346XPNE and *4*-5100's and *1**-510/5100 conversion*. Does that tell you anything.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Shep



Whoa....What's this conversion and what benefit would my aluminum cased chunky monkey see from said conversion?uttahere2:


----------



## ancy (Jun 1, 2012)

benp said:


> Whoa....What's this conversion and what benefit would my aluminum cased chunky monkey see from said conversion?uttahere2:



Well it will make it beat a 346 in a saw off


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> Well it will make it beat a 346 in a saw off



That mostly doesn't happen, but it surely may have occationally - never with my saws though, with any drive sprocket within reason (.325x7, .325x8 or 3/8"x7)....

Regardless of that, it is the much better handling, and the faster trigger response of the Husky that are the significant difference, not the cutting speed.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jun 2, 2012)

benp said:


> Whoa....What's this conversion and what benefit would my aluminum cased chunky monkey see from said conversion?uttahere2:



The 5100 cylinder is a direct bolton. 510-5100 use same crank, crank bearings, piston. Turns the 510 into an alum. cased 5100. I had an extra 5100 cyl. used it instead of cleaning up the 510 cyl. It's kinda like turning a Husky 353 into a 346XPNE.
Shep


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> The 5100 cylinder is a direct bolton. 510-5100 use same crank, crank bearings, piston. Turns the 510 into an alum. cased 5100. I had an extra 5100 cyl. used it instead of cleaning up the 510 cyl. It's kinda like turning a Husky 353 into a 346XPNE.
> Shep



Sort of, except the coil and the heavier alu case + the crank on 510s older than 2010-03.:msp_wink:


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sort of, except the coil and the heavier alu case + the crank on 510s older than 2010-03.:msp_wink:



You left out that it will still beat a 346 and at a much lower cost


----------



## Towaly (Jun 2, 2012)

From my limited experience, I won't attempt to make any performance comparison statements.

But there is another criteria which is important, and from my viewpoint it falls into the category of "improvement".
And that is to make them more affordable. This can be just as important as making them perform better, because if a person cannot afford the more expensive saw, he'll never get to see whether it is really any better or not.

My most recent purchase was a 5105, and it was at the extreme maximum of what I could spend. I couldnt stretch up to a 346 or a 261, but I could just barely get into a 5105. And that made the difference between me getting a competitive professional saw, and having to settle for a consumer-grade occasional-use saw. This is a BIG deal!

What Dolmar is doing better than everyone else is making competitive saws in professional quality for less money than the others.
So, Dolmar is filling a very important part of the market with their saw line, giving excellent pro quality and competitive performance at lower prices than the big name saws.

People can say what they want about the subjective handling qualities or small weight differences, but in the end, those differences may not even be noticed by many users. But everybody can appreciate a more affordable quality-built product which is absolutely competitive with the big names, and this is where Dolmar is leading the pack.

There's nothing wrong with selecting the top-line Stihl and Husqvarna pro models if you can afford them. They would be nice to own too.
But if you are a bit less well-heeled, you don't have to take a back seat if you get a Dolmar.
An excellent pro-grade product at a price I could afford.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

ancy said:


> You left out that it will still beat a 346 and at a much lower cost



No.


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No.



I know it is hard to see the truth with your 346 blinders on but its been proven......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

Towaly said:


> .....
> My most recent purchase was a 5105, and it was at the extreme maximum of what I could spend. I couldnt stretch up to a 346 or a 261, but I could just barely get into a 5105. And that made the difference between me getting a competitive professional saw, and having to settle for a consumer-grade occasional-use saw. This is a BIG deal!
> 
> What Dolmar is doing better than everyone else is making competitive saws in professional quality for less money than the others. ......



That has been a reason for buying Dolmar in many cases, but I believe the price "picture" has changed quite a bit lately. As far as I know, it also happened in the US only, maybe Canada as well....


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

Towaly said:


> From my limited experience, I won't attempt to make any performance comparison statements.
> 
> But there is another criteria which is important, and from my viewpoint it falls into the category of "improvement".
> And that is to make them more affordable. This can be just as important as making them perform better, because if a person cannot afford the more expensive saw, he'll never get to see whether it is really any better or not.
> ...



Welcome and you are right on with what you say. You will love that 5105 just as much as the rest and have a few hundred left for chains, bars, gas, oil, and maybe something for your lover! Awesome will say it all.....


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That has been a reason for buying Dolmar in many cases, but I believe the price "picture" has changed quite a bit lately. As far as I know, it also happened in the US only, maybe Canada as well....



The thing is they all went up!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

ancy said:


> I know it is hard to see the truth with your 346 blinders on but its been proven......



Well, I have both and have been able to use them "side by side", for a direct comparison.


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I have both and have been able to use them "side by side", for a direct comparison.



Blinders...............


----------



## rburg (Jun 2, 2012)

The only dealers that have had the 5100 or the 5105 for sale in the area that I live in have never sold them for less than full retail. Most dolmar dealers rarely last very long here either. I have liked the 5100's I have run at gtgs, but they sure don't have much of a dealer presence in the W TN area. Congratulations on your saw purchase. I believe you will enjoy it.


----------



## wyk (Jun 2, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> The 5100 cylinder is a direct bolton. 510-5100 use same crank, crank bearings, piston. Turns the 510 into an alum. cased 5100. I had an extra 5100 cyl. used it instead of cleaning up the 510 cyl. It's kinda like turning a Husky 353 into a 346XPNE.
> Shep



Is the 510's cyl open transfers? 

As for the 550, everything I have heard so far is it is truly the 562's little brother.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

wyk said:


> .....
> 
> As for the 550, everything I have heard so far is it is truly the 562's little brother.



Yes, the 550xp is a "crimped" 560xp. The stroke is long for a 50cc saw, 34.5mm, while the 560 etc have 36mm.


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, the 550xp is a "crimped" 560xp. The stroke is long for a 50cc saw, 34.5mm, while the 560 etc have 36mm.



Like what they have done with the 6400, 7300, and 7900?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2012)

ancy said:


> Like what they have done with the 6400, 7300, and 7900?



:msp_rolleyes:
Not at all - the 550xp is smaller and lighter, it isn't about just a smaller engine.


----------



## ancy (Jun 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> Not at all - the 550xp is smaller and lighter, it isn't about just a smaller engine.



I mean the same frame different P/C!


----------



## wyk (Jun 2, 2012)

ancy said:


> I mean the same frame different P/C!



That's what he's talking about. The 550 chassis is different than the 562/555. It's a tiny saw.


----------



## MCW (Jun 2, 2012)

No need for us to have a 5100-S/5105 vs. 346XP battle. They are both great saws and individual saws vary quite a bit.
By many accounts the 5100-S I had was at the better end of the power spectrum.
Personally I would like to get my 5100-S back again AND buy a 346XP. I already have a muffler modded Husky 353 (similar saw and same frame etc) which is a great saw. As far as balance goes there is very little in it although the 346XP/353 has better filtration than the Dolmars.
It is horses for courses though and unlike many I've had the opportunity to run the MS261, 5100-S, and 353 (346XP) side by side as I owned all of them at one time. The MS261 was easily my least favourite but the 5100-S and muffler modded 353 have very similar throttle response but the 5100-S has a lot more torque seeming to like standard 3/8" chain over .325". The 353 likes .325" chain better.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 3, 2012)

rburg said:


> The only dealers that have had the 5100 or the 5105 for sale in the area that I live in have never sold them for less than full retail. Most dolmar dealers rarely last very long here either. I have liked the 5100's I have run at gtgs, but they sure don't have much of a dealer presence in the W TN area. Congratulations on your saw purchase. I believe you will enjoy it.



I'd probably have bought a 5100 by now, but no dealers around here either. Actually I'd never heard of Dolmar, until I found this place and I've been runnin saws since 1976. :msp_mellow:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2012)

ancy said:


> I mean the same frame different P/C!



It simply isn't that way with the 550xp vs the 560xp, the 550 is smaller and lighter in all ways. :smile2:

Now hard can this be to understand? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> So,
> 
> 
> How do you like your 5100???
> ...



I like it just fine, even though, according to some, it does not balance well sideways or rev up worth a lick. I would buy again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 4, 2012)

I put 4 tanks thru my 5100-SH (weberized) last friday and I will say that you will have to pry that saw out of my dead hands. I love the power, the balance, and all around handiness of the saw!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 4, 2012)

I finished cutting the tree up this past weekend and as predicted there was plenty for the 7300 to do. Had a couple of buddies running the spliter and I tried my hand at stacking the wood in a Holtz Hausen pile. I will try to post some picks of the Holz Hausen later when I get a chance.


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

Your 5100/7300 combo should cut just about any thing you need to cut. I have never got to run a 7300, but I have run the 6400 and 7900 and they are both real nice saws.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 5, 2012)

I like these threads that give the Dolmar line some creds!
Between the Husky and Stihl cheerleading threads, the Dolmars sometimes get forgotten in the background.
But the Dolmars are right there with the other two, whether they get mentioned, or not.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> Your 5100/7300 combo should cut just about any thing you need to cut. I have never got to run a 7300, but I have run the 6400 and 7900 and they are both real nice saws.



7300 owners will tell you that they are highly underated. They are a rock solid performer. The 5100/7300 is a very nice combo indeed.


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

I got to run a ported 401 and a stock 420 and they would be a good small saw addition to a Dolmar collection.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 5, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> 7300 owners will tell you that they are highly underated. They are a rock solid performer. The 5100/7300 is a very nice combo indeed.



I was just "informed" by a certain Husqvarna-promoting Troll(you know who) that the Dolmar specs are over-stated, but the Husqvarna saws will outperform their specs. No data, just propaganda. Dolmar lies about it, is the basic accusation.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 5, 2012)

Towaly said:


> I was just "informed" by a certain Husqvarna-promoting Troll(you know who) that the Dolmar specs are over-stated, but the Husqvarna saws will outperform their specs. No data, just propaganda. Dolmar lies about it, is the basic accusation.



We really do not need to open up that can of worms, I do not care about the spec numbers, my Dolmars work for me and that is all they need to do. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 5, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> We really do not need to open up that can of worms, I do not care about the spec numbers, my Dolmars work for me and that is all they need to do. :msp_biggrin:



You took the words out of my mouth. My saws of choice work great for me and make me smile when I am running them and that is what is important. Som are fast, some are slow, and I have one that is just sick and I like running them all!! If I had a 346XP I would prolly like it too but the dolly came along first at an affordable price and I decided to give it a try!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2012)

Towaly said:


> I was just "informed" by a certain Husqvarna-promoting Troll(you know who) that the Dolmar specs are over-stated, but the Husqvarna saws will outperform their specs. No data, just propaganda. Dolmar lies about it, is the basic accusation.



There have been many comparisons in actual cutting, including my own and the max hp ratings are just a "snapshot" of one point of the power curve.

Also, what I wrote about "optimistic" specs was about specific models, and not about the brands in general.....:rolleyes2:


----------



## ancy (Jun 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> There have been many comparisons in actual cutting, including my own and the max hp ratings are just a "snapshot" of one point of the power curve.
> 
> Also, what I wrote about "optimistic" specs was about specific models, and not about the brands in general.....:rolleyes2:



The point is that Dolmar/Makita is the best value for the money. For me it started with a 6401 form Bailey's $474.99 to my door, then along came a used Stihl 038 Super and a Jonsered 670 Champ which both found new homes and made way for me to pick up a 5100S for $379.99 and a 7900 P/C for $170.99(added a HD filter kit(not really needed) for $69.99) and had cash left. That gives me a 79cc($645.98) x 50cc($379.99) saw package($1025.97) that no timber could stand a chance at and no other name brand saw company could touch power or price! Let it go and let us Dolmar fans be happy! Oh and any saw brand lover that runs my saws smiles the biggest smile and that is priceless!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 5, 2012)

It is an indisputable fact that until the price increase last year, Dolmar and their Makita counterparts were the best saw VALUE on the market!!!
They are still leading in that category but not quite by the margin they had before.
I have almost all of the current line and they are just damned good saws PERIOD!



Mike


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks to Mike I have got to run many of the dolmar models and they do run well.


----------



## MCW (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with the above Dolmar supporters and many of the Dolmar lynch gang forget that the saws in question are actually a German built, pro quality saw.
The last bad thing to come out of Germany was Hitler 
They always seem to cop a hiding from people who have only 100% Stihl or Husky saws in their sig and from people who have never even run them in a professional setting. I've run them professionally and my only complaint is that they don't make a 90cc version based on the 7900. My 390XP would be in trouble if they did...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 6, 2012)

MCW said:


> I agree with the above Dolmar supporters and many of the Dolmar lynch gang forget that the saws in question are actually a German built, pro quality saw.
> The last bad thing to come out of Germany was Hitler
> They always seem to cop a hiding from people who have only 100% Stihl or Husky saws in their sig and from people who have never even run them in a professional setting. *I've run them professionally and my only complaint is that they don't make a 90cc version based on the 7900. My 390XP would be in trouble if they did.*..






YET!!!


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 6, 2012)

ancy said:


> The point is that Dolmar/Makita is the best value for the money. ......



First, not everyone does admit that is the reason they bought Dolmar.

Second, it is to a large part something of the past, and mainly in the US.

Third, not everyone really cares about the exact price, as a chainsaw should last many years.


----------



## tallguys (Jun 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> First, not everyone does admit that is *the reason* they bought Dolmar.
> 
> Second, it is to a large part something of the past, and mainly in the US.
> 
> Third, not everyone really cares about the exact price, as *a chainsaw should last many years*.




Niko, there are many reasons as to why we choose Dolmar over the other brands and price is but *one reason*, not the reason.

Of course price is relative to most everything, why else is everyone here on AS scouring craigsli*t, fleabay and such? Its not that they're bored with life.

A quality built tool will last for many years, and a Dolmar is *built just as well, if not better* than most. My saws will outlast me if maintained properly.


----------



## MCW (Jun 6, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> YET!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Not long to go apparently  Can't wait...


----------



## ancy (Jun 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> First, not everyone does admit that is the reason they bought Dolmar.
> 
> Second, it is to a large part something of the past, and mainly in the US.
> 
> Third, not everyone really cares about the exact price, as a chainsaw should last many years.



First, it's my reason for the 6401 and after I found out how good it was started looking for the 5100

Second, all saw prices have gone up and Dolmar is still the best value. Bailey's - Makita DCS6421 64cc Chainsaw with 20" Bar & Chain & 79cc Upgrade Option 79cc, 20" bar and chain, pro built, and a extra 64cc P/C === VALUE

Third, I do but like quality tools. I see my saws making it to my kid's kids, and I have a newborn......

Troll we have been down this road before and you know we won't give up and I know you won't. The tools work for us and if they save us a few hundred oh well....


----------



## Towaly (Jun 6, 2012)

I admitted that price was a factor in my purchase.
But, price wasn't the only factor. The other factors included the construction and performance factors which were my minimum requirements of a professionally constructed hi-performance saw made in Germany or Sweden.

So, the three saw brands which had dealers in my 50-mile radius were Stihl, Husqvarna, and Dolmar.
In my opinion, the professional saws from these 3 brands are equivalent in quality and performance. Any differences are splitting hairs.
The Dolmar 5105 was in my price range, and the others were not. The others were all out of my price range.

Regarding a slight weight penalty with Dolmar, after feeling the Stihl and Husky competition, the few ounces were not noticed by me, and in fact the Dolmar felt better in my hands as far as how I felt and handled the weight of the saw. I can't say if I would notice any difference over an 8-hour day of using the saw, but I won't normally use the saw for 8 hours straight, anyway. For me, it's spliting hairs.

Regarding the slight power differences, I didn't hold the slight power deficits against Stihl or Husqvarna,since the Dolmar was the strongest HP of the bunch. While I do note the comments of others regarding the power being at one point in the curve, without seeing the actual curves I have to take the published spec as accurate. I also noted at least one cutting competition written about here on AS where "Grandpa" and his 5100s got the best times over the others. So again, I would say that the power differences issue is splitting hairs.

Construction quality is all the professional-grade magnesium cases, vertically split, with the bolt-on p&c, and made to be overhauled regularly, and used hard, and made in Germany or Sweden. I see them all as meeting the same high quality in this regard. Splitting hairs for any differences.

Given the circumstances, when the Dolmar is just as good as any of the others, within a hair's breadth one way or the other in all the categories of importance, and it is $100 less money for a saw that's just as good, and I could reach it with my budget, that was the answer.

Certainly, I recognize that each brand has its fans, and sometimes brand loyalty may color a person's view of the competition.
I had no brand loyalty. I had no pre-conceived notions about which brand to buy. I wanted a top grade saw that I could afford.
And in the end, Dolmar was the only brand that could meet all the needed requirements, and the others could not.
The choice was clear and simple.
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 6, 2012)

For me my Dolmar saws were where performance met price point. They work well for me and that is that. If you like your favorite brand better great, life would be very boring if we all thought the same. We could just have a post titled "Husky 346XP best saw ever". Then the first post could be, "enough said" and everyone else could post +1 to it. It would not be much of a forum then would it? I do not think that any Dolmar owners here are claiming their saw is the best because it does not have to be. As others have said they work well for us and save us a few hundred bucks. Oh well, I guess some people will never understand because it's a Dolmar thing. :bang:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> Oh well, I guess some people will never understand because it's a Dolmar thing. :bang:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Bololol!!!


----------



## Angelos (Jun 6, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> 7300 owners will tell you that they are highly underated. They are a rock solid performer. The 5100/7300 is a very nice combo indeed.



Indeed!
View attachment 240739


----------



## ancy (Jun 6, 2012)

Angelos said:


> Indeed!
> View attachment 240739


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 6, 2012)

ancy said:


> ....
> Troll we have been down this road before and you know we won't give up and I know you won't. The tools work for us and if they save us a few hundred oh well....



Yes we have, but that doesn't change the fact that the 5100S have some weaknesses in its design, and has been a very troubled model, with a scary record of engine failures.


----------



## tallguys (Jun 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes we have, but that doen't change the fact that the 5100S have some weaknesses in its design, and has been a very troubled model, with a scary record of engine failures.



The 5100S is a fine saw when set up properly. Imagine if every 346xp shipped to North America was set too lean to pass EPA regulations and most dealers did not correct the setting. Would this mean the 346xp is a weak design? Or would it be that those selling it did not do their job properly? Plus this is an issue with this one model. Nobody to my knowledge has ever had an issue with the 510 or 6400. The older models like the 6800i and those prior are still running strong.

Painting the entire line as substandard due to the 5100S troubles is unfair. That would be like basing an opinion on Husqvarna based on their 235/240.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 6, 2012)

tallguys said:


> The 5100S is a fine saw when set up properly. Imagine if every 346xp shipped to North America was set too lean to pass EPA regulations and most dealers did not correct the setting. Would this mean the 346xp is a weak design? Or would it be that those selling it did not do their job properly? Plus this is an issue with this one model. * Nobody to my knowledge has ever had an issue with the 510 or 6400*. The older models like the 6800i and those prior are still running strong.
> 
> Painting the entire line as substandard due to the 5100S troubles is unfair. That would be like basing an opinion on Husqvarna based on their 235/240.






Or the 5105!


Mike


----------



## Sabertooth (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently bought a 5105 and its now my go to go. I've used lots of 50 cc saws, but none of them seem to have the same torque of the 5105. 346 may have the faster trigger, but not the same power, which works for me felling.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 6, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> I finished cutting the tree up this past weekend and as predicted there was plenty for the 7300 to do. Had a couple of buddies running the spliter and I tried my hand at stacking the wood in a Holtz Hausen pile. I will try to post some picks of the Holz Hausen later when I get a chance.



Come on over to the firewood section with em. The boredom of summer is setting in and we could use a good holz hausen vs stacks vs woodshed debate!

Plus, that pesky Norweigian Husky cheerleader doesn't hang there too much! 

Dolmar Power!


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes we have, but that doen't change the fact that the 5100S have some weaknesses in its design, and has been a very troubled model, with a scary record of engine failures.



I just got out dealing on a bunch of blown 346's from a dealer, what does that say. If they're not set up right they blow just as easy! I talked to a good Dolmar dealer and he hasn't seen one 5100 return, so that says a good dealer makes the difference. The one I bought was handed to me in a box and thanks to the Dolmar groupies I got her set up just fine.


----------



## MCW (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yes we have, but that doen't change the fact that the 5100S have some weaknesses in its design, and has been a very troubled model, with a scary record of engine failures.



Despite a lot of "reported" failures there has been very little solid proof of these failures Niko. My take on the 5100-S saga is that one blew up once, probably straight gassed, then Jim told Fred who told Mark who told John who told Barry and before we knew it 80% of all 5100-S models sold had seized up. Might have even been caused by aliens, who knows 
Once again though, the vast majority of bad intel on Dolmars seems to be coming from 100% Stihlheads who would probably have to compulsively wash their hands if they even touched an alternative brand. They'd probably need intensive psychotherapy as well.
There is a LOT of BS on the internet about Dolmar saws and associated reliability problems and it has normally come from a friend of a friend of a friend's cousin's uncle's brother's dad who is a big time logger. In reality it has probably come from a pimple faced 14 year old internet troll (no pun intended Sawtroll )


----------



## 7sleeper (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> First, not everyone does admit that is the reason they bought Dolmar.
> 
> Second, it is to a large part something of the past, and mainly in the US.
> 
> Third, not everyone really cares about the exact price, as a chainsaw should last many years.



I must say price is very important to me! I could not have gotten a pro saw (Makita/Dolmar 5001). For the same amount of money I would be stuck with a Stihl 230. And the price difference is even today noticible in germany if you regularly visit the online stores. For example comparing a ~ 70cc modell : Stihl 441 = 1139€, Husqvarna 372 XP = 1139€, Dolmar 7300 = 889€! That's 250€ difference. Are the other saw's 250€ better? I seriously doubt it. (The above prices are from one store alone so there is no internet price picking.) 
For everyone making a living on cutting wood, how long do you have to work to earn that difference for the same job? I seriously doubt you can charge more for working with a Stihl or Husqvarna..... :hmm3grin2orange: Oh I forgot Dolmar breaks down much more often so you need longer for the same job...:hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 7, 2012)

and further to some already well reasoned thoughts on why my fellow Dolmar/Makita users chose their saws, some us just like to choose and use something different to the mainstream.
Apart from that, the 64/7900 just feels good in my hands.












Ok, ok, I'm just really different anyway


----------



## Towaly (Jun 7, 2012)

The whole brand-name discussion reminds me of the Mercedes/BMW/Porsche discussions.
All 3 are great German cars, but you have some fans of each brand who would swear that the other 2 are inferior.

The fan-boy stuff can only be taken with a grain of salt. It really amounts to nothing but a personal preference, and in some cases it even comes down to the color.
And in the cases of these 3 saws, they are even all orange, but different shades of orange! It's even that close in color!
Sometimes these brand-wars amaze me.

As a consumer, I'd say that Stihl and Husky need to lower the prices of their professional line-ups in order to remain competitive. If the MS261 or the 346XP had cost the same money as the 5105, I very well may have ended up with one of them.
The truth is that since Stihl and Husky both sell way more saws than Dolmar does, they both should be able to use the economies of scale from their higher production to be able to offer lower prices than Dolmar could, for an equivalent saw. But instead, Dolmar is giving equivalent product for lower prices,which shows Stihl and Husky are over priced, IMO. People are paying more for the bigger names. Dolmar is the sleeper deal.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jun 7, 2012)

I let some died in the wool Husky boys run my WP 8401 (6401 w/BBK) Makita. 2 new Dolmar converts. Both swear "They ain't no Husky gonna outcut that [email protected]@&%#!" Nuf said!Dolmar! By the way I own prob. 75-80 Husky's (133-288). Just finished a WP5100 last week with new style piston. Also added a decomp since the boss was there for one. Made a mounting plate out of some 1/4" plexiglass to chuck up in drill press. Drill press just happened to be dead level. Used a laser level to check vertical. Drilled a 3/32" into cyl. then step drilled 15mm deep to 11/32" then taped 10mmx1mm. Came out great. Had to go slow drilling as the plexiglass wanted to flex. 
Shep


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

tallguys said:


> ....
> Painting the entire line as substandard due to the 5100S troubles is unfair. That would be like basing an opinion on Husqvarna based on their 235/240.



I'm not doing that at all, this thread mainly is about the 5100S, not about Dolmar in general.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> I let some died in the wool Husky boys run my WP 8401 (6401 w/BBK) Makita. .....



Well, I happen to know quite a bit about that, as my brother has a 6401 that he bought two different 84cc kits for. He has ported the one that he deemed usable at all stock (but in no way impressive). It surely makes good power after that (and a larger carb), but could have been much better if the design and quality of the cylinder had been on the level of a Husky xp engine. He has a stock 7900 to compare with as well.

These saws are off topic in this thread though! :biggrin:


----------



## nmurph (Jun 7, 2012)

If you have a 5100 and like it, I certainly understand. I am actually on the the lookout for a good used one. They match up well in the power department with their peers and their price-point certainly weighs in their favor. But I think that there must be something to the 5100's problems. Just look at the redesign of the 5105. There were changes to better manage heat and changes to the allowed WOT rpm's. Some of the failures were certainly due to improper set-up. But a less than optimum design compounded the sometimes lax dealer effort has put more of these saws out of commission relative to their numbers. In the hands of an experienced saw user, I think they will last as long as any saw, but I believe there is less margin of error with them. They make a fine saw but they are not at the top of the heap in this category.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 7, 2012)

nmurph said:


> If you have a 5100 and like it, I certainly understand. I am actually on the the lookout for a good used one. They match up well in the power department with their peers and their price-point certainly weighs in their favor. But I think that there must be something to the 5100's problems. Just look at the redesign of the 5105. There were changes to better manage heat and changes to the allowed WOT rpm's. Some of the failures were certainly due to improper set-up. But a less than optimum design compounded the sometimes lax dealer effort has put more of these saws out of commission relative to their numbers. In the hands of an experienced saw user, I think they will last as long as any saw, but I believe there is less margin of error with them. They make a fine saw but they are not at the top of the heap in this category.



I'm not privy to their decision-making, but my guess is that they tried to get by the emissions standards by relying on dealers knowing to set the saws richer when they got them, and a lot of them didn't do that.
So, I'm guessing that the 5105 was the answer to not having to rely on the dealers to re-set the saws.

As it is now with my 5105, I have the 5105 modifications but still have the early 14500 rpm limiter, which I suppose some people see as a good thing or a bad thing. I wanted the 14500 rpm limiter. My dealer set mine with the tach at 14300 rpm.
My dealer is a large repair center in my area, and he says there is no problem with that setting as long as the 50:1 mix is used, and no ethanol in the gas.
He even told me that he'd change the cat muffler out for a 5100s muffler and re-tune, and still uphold the warranty if he did the job.


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

I have mine tuned to around 13,800 as that is what the factory rep said to tune it at. It sounds rich to me and thought about leaning it a little to see if that helps. Still cuts like a rapped ape.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 7, 2012)

My dealer tuned mine to 13,800 just to be safe. It does seem a little rich to me but I'm not going to mess with it. I have had mine since May 2008 and have about 100 tanks through it. I do not cut wood all the time but have run it alot at times. It was my main firewood saw until I bought my 7300 in Jan 2011. There have been many days that I would run over a gallon of gas through it and have used it on warmer days. I have had not a single issue with it to speak of. Bottom line is that I am happy with it and at the end of the day that is all that really matters.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going out this afternoon to buy some spare spark plugs.
I notice that the spec gives a choice of the Bosch or NGK.

Any preferences on this saw, or are they just equivalent and doesn't matter?


----------



## nmurph (Jun 7, 2012)

I prefer NGK BPMR7A. I think Bosch are good also, but the NGK is the OEM plug in most saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

ancy said:


> I have mine tuned to around 13,800 as that is what the factory rep said to tune it at. It sounds rich to me and thought about leaning it a little to see if that helps. Still cuts like a rapped ape.



I started at 14,200 with mine, and it hit the rev limiter just before I considered it run in. It helps a lot to have a tach when running in those saws.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 7, 2012)

Towaly said:


> ...Stihl, Husqvarna, and Dolmar. In my opinion, the professional saws from these 3 brands are equivalent in quality and performance. Any differences are splitting hairs.
> ...For me, it's spliting hairs.
> ...So again, I would say that the power differences issue is splitting hairs.
> ...Splitting hairs for any differences.
> ...



I like the "splitting hairs" description.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I started at 14,200 with mine, and it hit the rev limiter just before I considered it run in. It helps a lot to have a tach when running in those saws.



Mine started out rich and leaned as compression increased from just over 150 to just over 180 over the course of about 20 tanks. I have no clue where a 30lb compression increase came from and would never have known it even happened had I not checked the cold compression before it ever seen wood(raining the day purchased).


----------



## pops21 (Jun 7, 2012)

J.W. That does not suprise me at all. Its been well documented on AS that the 5100's run around 190 to 200psi stock with some even up to 205psi. Mine is somewhere around 185 to 190. Mine also runs rich around 13,800. But I'm not gonna take the chance of frying a top end. One thing that really bugs me about these saws is the exhaust blows out the back towards the carb and the front too. The hot air blowing towards the head and carb is what bothers me. I've been thinking about closing the whole thing off up top and just brazing and new outlet pushing the gasses out the front away from the log. kinda like husqvarna has there jungle mufflers done.


----------



## Termite (Jun 7, 2012)

Sawtroll is right the 5100 does have a design flaw. But its probably not what I believe it to be. 
The flaw is the way the diaphragm pump vent breathes through the air filter. When the air filter plugs the pump slows down and the saw runs lean. I think they changed this on the 5105?

The fix is simple and easy. Put a screw in the air filter and cut a notch in the foam rubber seal that seals between the carb and filter.

I had pictures of this little modification somewhere. This allows the carb vent to breathe like all other chainsaws.


----------



## milkman (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I like the "splitting hairs" description.




Yea, but noodling hairs makes such a mess.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## wyk (Jun 7, 2012)

All these pages and the only pics I see are like one 5105 and a 7900? You guys can do better. And if you can get one on scale, that'd be pretty cool, too.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jun 7, 2012)

Termite said:


> Sawtroll is right the 5100 does have a design flaw. But its probably not what I believe it to be.
> The flaw is the way the diaphragm pump vent breathes through the air filter. When the air filter plugs the pump slows down and the saw runs lean. I think they changed this on the 5105?
> 
> The fix is simple and easy. Put a screw in the air filter and cut a notch in the foam rubber seal that seals between the carb and filter.
> ...



That would be great to see the pics! Hope you can find them and post them.

Thanks,

7


----------



## Termite (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is a thread where this was discussed.

Dolmar 5100 filter problems


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> That would be great to see the pics! Hope you can find them and post them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 7





Termite said:


> Here is a thread where this was discussed.
> 
> Dolmar 5100 filter problems



It is in one of my threads, should be what you are talking about. I just put the foam piece and new filter on, but cut the breather nipple off the old filter and sealed it good. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192943.htm


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

ancy said:


> It is in one of my threads, should be what you are talking about. I just put the foam piece and new filter on, but cut the breather nipple off the old filter and sealed it good.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192943.htm



I don't really complain about the air filter on the 5100S. It surely isn't a great design,requiring frequent cleaning - but I never considered it a real issue.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 7, 2012)

The requested picture


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

Termite said:


> Sawtroll is right the 5100 does have a design flaw. But its probably not what I believe it to be.
> The flaw is the way the diaphragm pump vent breathes through the air filter. When the air filter plugs the pump slows down and the saw runs lean. I think they changed this on the 5105?
> 
> The fix is simple and easy. Put a screw in the air filter and cut a notch in the foam rubber seal that seals between the carb and filter.
> ...



That one is a minor one, compared to the lack of proper engine cooling, and the use of an inboard clutch on a saw that small. :msp_wink:

The slow trigger response (accelleration) likely is the result of a design flaw as well.


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

wyk said:


> All these pages and the only pics I see are like one 5105 and a 7900? You guys can do better. And if you can get one on scale, that'd be pretty cool, too.



Mine were a 5100 and a 7901, get it right man!






View attachment 240872


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 240873



How about this one?


Mike


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That one is a minor one, compared to the lack of proper engine cooling, and the use of an inboard clutch on a saw that small. :msp_wink:
> 
> The slow trigger response (accelleration) likely is the result of a design flaw as well.



Have you wore out your COPY and PASTE buttons yet?


----------



## ancy (Jun 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> View attachment 240873
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Like it is nesting in a bed of noodles waiting to have a little one!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

ancy said:


> Like it is nesting in a bed of noodles waiting to have a little one!



As far as I know, Andre isn't a fan of the 5100S! :msp_wink:


----------



## Towaly (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! That 7900 looks awesome!

That picture makes me want to get one!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> View attachment 240873
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know, Andre isn't a fan of the 5100S! :msp_wink:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, Andre isn't a fan of the 5100S! :msp_wink:





Quite the contrary!
Andre loves the 5100 and owns a really strong one.


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

ancy said:


> Have you wore out your COPY and PASTE buttons yet?



That wouldn't be a very practical way to do it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Quite the contrary!
> Andre loves the 5100 and owns a really strong one.
> 
> 
> Mike



Well, he has posted a lot of negative posts about the model in the past, regarding failures.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 7, 2012)

There is no denying that the 5100 was rushed to production and had a rocky start. (Much like the Husky 575)
But there isn't anything that can't be overcome by a knowledgeable operator.


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> There is no denying that the 5100 was rushed to production and had a rocky start. (Much like the Husky 575)
> But there isn't anything that can't be overcome by a knowledgeable operator.
> 
> 
> Mike



Likely true, mine is fine - but I have always monitored it with a tach, and adjusted the carb when needed. Also, I have made sure that it is kept out of any "heavy" use + I soon quit using it in the woods, for reasons well known (handling and trigger responce).

Regarding the trigger responce, it helped to open the L screw a bit, but it has its limitations. The 346xp is way better in that regard, and handles a lot better as well. The weight difference is larger than the specs tell as well, but still not the main difference.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Likely true, mine is fine - but I have always monitored it with a tach, and adjusted the carb when needed. Also, I have made sure that it is kept out of any "heavy" use + I soon quit using it in the woods, for reasons well known (handling and trigger responce).
> 
> Regarding the trigger responce, it helped to open the L screw a bit, but it has its limitations. The 346xp is way better in that regard, and handles a lot better as well. The weight difference is larger than the specs tell as well, but still not the main difference.



Niko i have a lot of saws and no skin in the dolmar design. I have no reason to bash a brand or model to make a similar cc or weight compare negative or positive. I like runnin the 028 or 026 but it don't mean the 5100 ani't just as good or better. Hell, everybody that knows saws knows the 346 is as good as it gets in the husky size range.... what is this obcession with the 50cc dolmar you be havin?


----------



## benp (Jun 8, 2012)

I might as well drag this back up. 

Are you guys with the 5100's running .325 or 3/8?

If you have ran both did you see a significant difference between the 2. IE - Does the 3/8" pull as well as the .325?


----------



## benp (Jun 8, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> Not that I care but you have to just love the way these threads stay on topic.:hmm3grin2orange:



It's a Dolmar thread. It's a requirement that it takes a derailment that makes some of the worst train wrecks look mundane. Says so in the sticky section..



SawTroll said:


> Likely true, mine is fine - but I have always monitored it with a tach, and adjusted the carb when needed. Also, I have made sure that it is kept out of any "heavy" use + I soon quit using it in the woods, for reasons well known (handling and trigger responce).
> 
> Regarding the trigger responce, it helped to open the L screw a bit, but it has its limitations. The 346xp is way better in that regard, and handles a lot better as well. The weight difference is larger than the specs tell as well, but still not the main difference.



ST, 

What do you consider heavy use? Bucking wood way bigger than the bar? Noodling with the bar buried? Or just continuous use where the heat issues may creep up? Just curious I guess. 

For me the only time handling issues have ever crossed my mind when using a saw is when I am using my 394. And that thought goes something like this - "Good grief, I need to handle this more. My right arm now feels 2x the size of the left one."


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 8, 2012)

I run .325 on mine. That is the way it was set up at the dealer and I think that Saw Troll and I will actually agree that we prefer them set up like that. Yes they may be faster with 3/8 but on a limbing saw I think 3/8 is grabby on the brushy stuff and .325 chain is less likely to grab small stuff and possibly even throw it back at you. Now if the 5100 were still my main firewood saw I would have converted it to 3/8 for the slightly faster speed. As a rule if it's over 10" I will just pick up the 7300 because it is so much faster. I have found if I use the saw that is twice as fast in the bigger wood it is easier on my back at the end of the day cutting the stuff over 8-10". The 5100 is a less clumsy tool for debranching and stuff under 6" and not as hard on my arms trying to limb with 7300. I would guess that it depends on personal preferance and the application.


----------



## Towaly (Jun 8, 2012)

My 5105 came set up with a 3/8" chain, and I have no experience to compare it to the .325" yet.

As it is my one saw, it will have to handle all duties including firewood until CAD strikes and I end up with another saw.:biggrin:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

We have tested this extensively and the .325 is smoother but the 3/8ths in RS or LGX is significantly faster on the stopwatch.
In reality a firewood cutter probably wouldn't notice much difference until the wood gets over 14" then the 3/8ths really leaves the .325 behind.
I ran a 20" bar and 3/8ths LGX on my 5100 for a while as my all around firewood saw and it was surprising how well it did.


Mike


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> We have tested this extensively and the .325 is smoother but the 3/8ths in RS or LGX is significantly faster on the stopwatch.
> In reality a firewood cutter probably wouldn't notice much difference until the wood gets over 14" then the 3/8ths really leaves the .325 behind.
> I ran a 20" bar and 3/8ths LGX on my 5100 for a while as my all around firewood saw and it was surprising how well it did.
> 
> ...



I would have probably set mine up the same if I kept on using the 5100 as my primary firewood saw. I'm still thinking about putting a 20" .325 bar on it. I'm 6'3" and I really would like the reach of 20" bar.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2012)

benp said:


> I might as well drag this back up.
> 
> Are you guys with the 5100's running .325 or 3/8?
> 
> If you have ran both did you see a significant difference between the 2. IE - Does the 3/8" pull as well as the .325?



Mostly 3/8, but it actually is faster with .325 in the wood I have tested in - very minor differense though.

.325 is much nicer to run for limbing though, but I quit using the Dolmar for limbing (or in the woods at all) at an early stage, because of the clumsy handling (compared to the 346xp). 

The chain used for deliberate comparison were 21LP and 73LP - 73LGX is a tad slower and less smooth in the cut that LP. 16" bars, and chains were new, filed once out of the box.


----------



## benp (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks alot guys!!!!!!!

The reason why I ask this as I had an extensive conversation with my Dolmar dealer about this this afternoon. I was picking up a 460 Rancher from him that i had dropped off to replace a busted handle. Yep, I trust my Dolmar dealer over the local Stihl/Husky McDealers.

I was eyeballing the old 5100S he had on the shelf and started asking questions. 

In their experiences with the 5100 it didn't do as well with the 3/8 as the 510. He said that their 5100 just didn't have the a*s down low for it. .325 it was a little beast. 

But then, you run into issues with the smaller kerf size when falling and a few other things that I am drawing a blank at the moment. They drop, buck, process, a LOT of wood a year, so I believe their input. 

It could also come down to tuning also. I for a fact know they are conservative on their tuning. So that may be the issue with their 5100.

I had zero experience with .325 until a few months ago when I was at my folks and used my dads 4400 echo. It was a fireball bucking but I do remember him having a few pinch issues with cuts that left me puzzled and pops has alot of falling experience.

Anyways, I was just curious. My 510 has always had 3/8 and it's just a little chunky monkey bear in the wood. Buried or not. 

Thanks


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

benp said:


> Thanks alot guys!!!!!!!
> 
> The reason why I ask this as I had an extensive conversation with my Dolmar dealer about this this afternoon. I was picking up a 460 Rancher from him that i had dropped off to replace a busted handle. Yep, I trust my Dolmar dealer over the local Stihl/Husky Mc Dealers.
> 
> ...





Well one problem with this is it's kinda like asking "What is faster a Ford or a Chevy?"

There are SO many different kinds, styles, brands etc of 3/8ths and .325 chain you would actually have to ask specifically.

I have no doubt that a sharp 20LPX Oregon will smoke a 3/8ths semi chisel, or several other styles and kinds. 
It is just really hard to compare apples to apples in this instance.


Mike


----------



## benp (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Well one problem with this is it's kinda like asking *"What is faster a Ford or a Chevy*?"
> 
> There are SO many different kinds, styles, brands etc of 3/8ths and .325 chain you would actually have to ask specifically.
> 
> ...



They all suck.

It wasn't the stopwatch performance of toof difference I am talking about but the overall extra mass of chain, cutting surface, and sprocket. Yes, he even got into the sprocket. Not 7 vs 8 but actually physical differences and weight. 

With these high rpm little hot rod saws it seems like they have to be full tilt before they hit their stride. I could be wrong and usually am.:biggrin:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 8, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Come on over to the firewood section with em. The boredom of summer is setting in and we could use a good holz hausen vs stacks vs woodshed debate!
> 
> Plus, that pesky Norweigian Husky cheerleader doesn't hang there too much!
> 
> Dolmar Power!



Done.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 8, 2012)

benp said:


> They all suck.
> 
> It wasn't the stopwatch performance of toof difference I am talking about but the overall extra mass of chain, cutting surface, and sprocket. Yes, he even got into the sprocket. Not 7 vs 8 but actually physical differences and weight.
> 
> *With these high rpm little hot rod saws it seems like they have to be full tilt before they hit their stride*. I could be wrong and usually am.:biggrin:






I haven't found that to be the case with my 5100.
Maybe it was built on a Wednesday.


Mike


----------



## benp (Jun 8, 2012)

Perfect. 

Thank you. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I haven't found that to be the case with my 5100.
> Maybe it was built on a Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Mike



+1

A 5100 does not have a narrow power band, I would say that it is quite the contrary.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2012)

Tim Carroll said:


> +1
> 
> A 5100 does not have a narrow power band, I would say that it is quite the contrary.



Not narrow, but not great* above* max power rpm. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## MCW (Jun 9, 2012)

Here you go guys. I know this is different wood to some of the stuff you'd cut in the US or Europe but I did many tests on my 5100-S between 3/8" and .325" (using semi chisel) and 3/8" was always faster. The increase in wear made it a no brainer for me. However Sawtroll and others are correct in that .325" is far less grabby when limbing although I never found it a major concern in my case. These videos were done over 3 years ago (that's right, .325" vs. 3/8" arguments aren't new to AS by any means and this debate has seen Arboristsite about 5,389 times before on 50cc saws )...

These "tests" were done under less than ideal conditions but time and time again 3/8" proved to be faster in the cut with how I used the saw (oh and I also have chaps now before anybody starts on me )

.325"

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Dh1Lwdi_E6M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

3/8"

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6LYEVBE3UoU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This thing would run the standard 17" 64DL bar buried to the hilt in some of our toughest hardwood with a 7 pin rim and 3/8" semi or full chisel. In my case the old "high revs low torque" theory didn't add up and it had ample torque. These videos were taken stock out the box although later I trimmed the H limiter and richened it up. This made a big difference to throttle response. I'd worked this saw for hours on end in our hardwoods in over 40°C heat and not once did it ever give any signs of overheating. Although this is only one saw and a good one power wise by some accounts.

Also a few photos of the same saw in Tasmania where I did quite a bit of cutting/felling with this saw. It grew on me a lot this trip as my 7900 had blown a base gasket and all I had foe felling was either my 5100-S or Husky 3120. I took on some reasonable sized wood with this little saw because I got sick of climbing mountains all day with the 3120. The rainfall and mud made it impossible to drive to where I was cutting. After this trip I loved my 5100-S and hated my 3120...

In this case I was playing around with box scarfs...











Most of this log was cut up with the little Dolmar and 17" bar...






It even started fine covered in ice when I left it up the mountain overnight 










As mentioned previously I wish I never sold it...


----------



## benp (Jun 9, 2012)

MCW said:


> Here you go guys. I know this is different wood to some of the stuff you'd cut in the US or Europe but I did many tests on my 5100-S between 3/8" and .325" (using semi chisel) and 3/8" was always faster. The increase in wear made it a no brainer for me. However Sawtroll and others are correct in that .325" is far less grabby when limbing although I never found it a major concern in my case. These videos were done over 3 years ago (that's right, .325" vs. 3/8" arguments aren't new to AS by any means and this debate has seen Arboristsite about 5,389 times before on 50cc saws )...
> 
> These "tests" were done under less than ideal conditions but time and time again 3/8" proved to be faster in the cut with how I used the saw (oh and I also have chaps now before anybody starts on me )
> 
> ...



Thank You Matt!!!! Those ice pictures are pretty cool.

That helps alot!! As all of the others input. 

My intent was in no way to start a monkey vs hippo poop flinging session. I was just curious as I had no experience with .325 until recently. 

Thanks again.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cool pics Matt!


----------



## wyk (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the vids, Matt. 

Niko? Not gonna complain about that bar being too long for use in hardwoods? 

I dunno what it is, and I don't want to steep to attacking their manhood, but I am about to: I suspect Europeans prefer shorter bars because they are not used to carrying and using a saw with any weight to it. 

Now when it comes to snedding, that's different. I can understand wanting a tiny bar with 325 so you can easily glide along the trunk and whip the saw about. However, most Americans do not Sned - we limb. Snedding only is effective when you have small trees the size the Europeans harvest(half the size of ours in my experience), and very 'limby' trees like young cedar and spruce compared to most of our hardwoods, pine, and Fir here. We tend to harvest and cut larger, more mature trees, whose limbs are much further apart. In such a case, 'snedding' turns in to 'limbing', and the balance of the saw is less meaningful than it's power and reach. Even a kilo here or there doesn't matter if the saw can save you from reaching down too often. I used a ported 365special with a 24" bar to harvest 12-15" wide Rhododendron in England because it had better reach and was faster to do the work without wasting my back. 

In any case, I was mostly using a 20" bar on a 50cc Echo that would put any stock 346xp or 261 to shame I came across in Europe, so I still really don't see the short bar point unless you want to carve on wood or strain your back. Perhaps Europeans just have stronger backs than shoulders? Is it because they have all that practice bending over for the Germans the last century?  

Tschuss


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Not narrow, but not great* above* max power rpm. :msp_sneaky:


ST when you start talkin older german stihl saws lot of folk will take your word for they have not ran them themselfs, but when it comes to the dolmar 5100 and 5105 the same people are going to know different, WORD! just enjoy yer huskys and drop the german saw bashin cause it makes you look narrow minded and foolish and I know you are neither.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jun 9, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> ST when you start talkin older german stihl saws lot of folk will take your word for they have not ran them themselfs, but when it comes to the dolmar 5100 and 5105 the same people are going to know different, WORD! just enjoy yer huskys and drop the german saw bashin cause it makes you look narrow minded and foolish and I know you are neither.



Then if you would look at the dyno #'s, rational intuition would tell you that the 5100/5105 would not have to take a back seat at all.


----------



## benp (Jun 10, 2012)

wyk said:


> Thanks for the vids, Matt.
> 
> Niko? Not gonna complain about that bar being too long for use in hardwoods?
> 
> ...



THANK YOU for the explanation of SNEDDING. :msp_thumbup:

I youtubed it and found a really good video on Snedding that explains ALOT. I now see why ST bleats about "handling" all of the time and I see where the benefit of .325 comes in for this. It's a different purpose.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ex4Po5HrpbA?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ex4Po5HrpbA?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

Although, at 6'2 my back cringed watching the guy. That would take a toll on a taller person. Those little hand held tongs were slick. I might have to look into those. 

I would probably look into something lighter than the 346 though, maybe a little hot rod 40cc job for this purpose. If it's just a 16" bar why not. Plus a heck of a lot cheaper.

I can see the new poop flinging topics starting now. 

The "What's the best oil to use" threads will be so yesterday. Now, it will be "What's the best saw for Snedding?":msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2012)

benp said:


> THANK YOU for the explanation of SNEDDING. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I youtubed it and found a really good video on Snedding that explains ALOT. I now see why ST bleats about "handling" all of the time and I see where the benefit of .325 comes in for this. It's a different purpose.
> 
> ...



It looks very familiar to me, including the tongs - except that my trees mostly are birch.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Bluefish (Jun 10, 2012)

"Snedding"..... Sounds kinda dirty to me, just sayin'... Russ


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 10, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> "Snedding"..... Sounds kinda dirty to me, just sayin'... Russ



You just have to watch the position of your bar nose at all times and try not to let it get into the dirt. May be part of the reason shorter bars are preferred---more control , etc.

Ron


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2012)

They are serious about it in Europe(though this is in the Baltic):

[video=youtube;qGDNxZTT3oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGDNxZTT3oo[/video]

I can hang with the guys at about 1:30 ish, but any faster and ya need to be a gymnast. The guy at 1:40 is pretty good.


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2012)

These guys got a commentator, and he's excited about it, too: [video=youtube;8l8njaGFLVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l8njaGFLVw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2012)

For you banjo lovers:

[video=youtube;HME9DKGQIq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HME9DKGQIq0&feature=related[/video]

Wow, red trouser woman is built rather well...

Bear in mind for the competition you can only sned a certain way, I think. I prefer to start on the opposite side of the trunk with an upstroke, around, and then down and then reverse it, and repeat. These guys seem to have to come around the limb when they bring it back to their side of the log and go up to get the limb. I suspect this is a safety thing so you are not bringing the bar/cutting towards you on your side of the tree. Slower, tho..

Sned is a Swedish word, if I am not mistaken. Lemme find the vid where a guy is explaining it...


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2012)

I couldn't find a vid on it, but if ya WIKI, it it tells ya what ya need to know bout snedding history. Here is a tutorial from an instructor. In much of Europe, you need felling and chainsaw certs to find work. Some companies will not hire you without certs because the insurance is higher. I hold 3 certs - basic chainsaw maintenance and operation, felling, and large tree felling(cs30A,30B, 31, 32/33).32/33 have been combined into 32, so there's a bit of confusion about it...blah. If you ask me, there never shoulda been a 33, but I digress. 

So,anyways, this explains why SawTroll goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on

about the *stupid BALANCE* thing.

[video=youtube;cxjOdC4Z29U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxjOdC4Z29U&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2012)

Dang!!!

If those guys can whack off those nubs that well with a Stihl, just imagine what they could do with a Dolmar or Husky!!!


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2012)

All I see in the videos are small fence posts. Honestly I normally just bump small branches like those in the videos with a sharp axe.


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> All I see in the videos are small fence posts. Honestly I normally just bump small branches like those in the videos with a sharp axe.


 
Hell, on a Douglas Fir, you can bump most small limbs with yer foot.

Snedding: The word comes from the Scandinavian snäddare, meaning a smooth log via the Old English "snaedan"


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 10, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Dang!!!
> 
> If those guys can whack off those nubs that well with a Stihl, just imagine what they could do with a Dolmar or Husky!!!
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to tell them dudes you can't limb with an inboard clutch.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> Somebody needs to tell them dudes you can't limb with an inboard clutch.



You could also tell them to buy a big brush cutter and be done with it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

